# Unser Teich ist fertig



## teich56 (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo und einen netten Gruß an alle.
Erstmal möchte ich allen danken die dieses Forum mit Leben füllen . Auch wir haben viel nützliches mitnehmen können. 
Am 1 . Mai begannen wir mit dem Ausschachten. Der  Wunsch meiner Frau zum Geburtstag der im August anstand : Ich hätte gerne eine kleine Wasserfläche.
Nach gut 4 Monaten war dann die Ruhezone fertig.
Das Ergebnis seht Ihr jetzt.


----------



## lissbeth66 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich ist fertig*

Hallo und Willkommen,

Toll geworden Eure Ruhezone !

Ich habe selbst auch erst vor kurzem hergefunden und direkt Hilfe bekommen.

Hier bist Du richtig .



LG Karin


----------



## pema (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich ist fertig*

Hallo,
sehr schöne und vor allen Dingen interessante Teichanlage
Ich hoffe, ihr habt viel Spaß damit.
petra


----------



## Majaberlin (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich ist fertig*

Wunderschön - normalerweise bin ich ja kein Freund von formalen Teichen, aber dieser hat wirklich etwas Besonderes! toll


----------



## teich56 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich ist fertig*

Danke ,

für Eure positiven Kommentare.

Schön zu wissen das auch anderen unser Teich gefällt.

Bei schönem Wetter vorne rein. Hinten wieder raus  . Es ist wie Urlaub!!!

Herzliche Grüsse Ulli


----------



## Lucy2412 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich ist fertig*

Gefällt mir sehr gut 

Lg Annette


----------



## pyro (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich ist fertig*

Sieht klasse aus. Da hat aber wer einiges handwerkliches Geschick weil die Terrasse und Teicheinfassung sieht echt gut aus.


Das Haus mit den Klinkersteinen macht sich auch super... wenn ich an die Arbeit denke um bei mir zu weisseln...


----------



## hemsek12 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich ist fertig*

Sehr schöne, interessante Anlage hast du da gebaut!

Meinen Glückwunsch, es ist die gelungen!


----------



## wkremer (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich ist fertig*

Wirklich toll geworden ,
gefällt mir sehr gut.
Ihr habt Euch die Ruhezone verdient


----------



## mikeininet (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich ist fertig*

Ja, sieht gut aus.

Aber leider wird kein Lebewesen, was in diesen Teich fällt, ohne Deine Hilfe jemals wieder rauskommen.

nur mal so...
Mike


----------



## 53000L (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich ist fertig*

Sieht gaaanz toll aus. Usner wird ganz ähnlich. Wir sind gerade am ausschachten (53 m³ von Hand) wer von uns eigentlich auf diese dumme Idee gekommen ist, weis nun wo das Loch fast fertig ist keiner mehr. Aber mit guten Freunden kann man ja so einiges auf die Beine stellen. Werde hier demnächst auch mal ein paar Bilder einstellen. Unser Teich ist jedenfalsl ganz ähnlich geplant, nur mit Natursteinen drumrum und estwas höcher der Rand (50 cm).
Ich freu mcih schon riesig drauf, wenn endlich alles fertig ist. Viele Grüße von einer ehemaligen Sendenerin aus Hiltrup


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich ist fertig*

 Gute Idee


----------



## MichaelHX (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich ist fertig*



mikeininet schrieb:


> Ja, sieht gut aus.
> 
> Aber leider wird kein Lebewesen, was in diesen Teich fällt, ohne Deine Hilfe jemals wieder rauskommen.
> 
> ...



Das war auch das erste was ich gedacht habe.


----------



## teich56 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich ist fertig*

Ich gebe ja zu :  Da haben wir wirklich nicht drann gedacht.

Das einzige Opfer in den 2 Jahren, die er im Betrieb ist,  war eine Maus .

Ich denke das es nun zu spät ist vorbeugende Maßnahmen zu ergreifen . Falls Ihr Vorschläge habt wäre ich Euch dankbar.

Liebe Grüsse Ulli


----------



## lissbeth66 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich ist fertig*

Hallo Ulli,

ein Ast , Brett oder aehnliches irgendwo in die Ecke drapiert geht immer.
es geht ja nicht nur um Maeuse Igel oder aehnliches sondern auch um Insekten die schnell ertrinken koennen.


----------



## Stocki (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich ist fertig*

Wirklich wunderschön !!!!! Respekt für diese Profiarbeit


----------

